# Waz Up.



## mikamee14 (Apr 8, 2009)

Im from Rhode Island I love the coirsair, Focke wulf, P-51, and the Avenger.
What is your favorites


----------



## Bill G. (Apr 8, 2009)

This may sound crazy, but one of my favorites is the Bv-141. It is so ugly, it is almost cute.

I also like the P-38, P-61 and B-17.


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 8, 2009)

Nice model, Bill!


----------



## Bill G. (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks Matt! That is the good side!

Bill G.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi and welcome from England.
I agree Bill, it is a bit on the...er....not very beautiful side of design work!


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi and welcome mate! That the BV 141 even flew!


----------



## RabidAlien (Apr 9, 2009)

P-38 is my fav! (welcome to the boards, BTW!) Followed closely by the B-24 and P-61.


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 9, 2009)

Welcome to the site. You've picked a couple of my favorites as well.


----------



## rochie (Apr 9, 2009)

welcome mikamee14


----------



## Wurger (Apr 9, 2009)

Greetings from Poland.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Apr 9, 2009)

Welcome to the forum. My favorite is the F4F wildcat.


----------



## Bill G. (Apr 9, 2009)

Lucky13 said:


> ...That the BV 141 even flew!



The Bv-141 design was, in part, a solution to the engine torque problem. Radical, but it did work very well. The Italian Ma-202 used the same solution. Only it wasn't as radical. One wing is longer than the other.

Bill G.


----------



## Njaco (Apr 9, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 10, 2009)

Welcome here too!


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 10, 2009)

Welcome and please stop bumping threads from 3+ years ago.


----------

